

Fake API back end? - dmak

I saw this on Hacker News the other day, and I am trying to find the service but any searches with API wouldnt yield what I am looking for. Anyone have suggestions for faking backends for clientside? I dont want just a mock or a stub, I want a real API that returns my JSON.
======
sumodirjo
You might want to try [http://apiary.io/](http://apiary.io/)

